# Spinnfischen in Marokko



## Salt (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich plane grade für den Herbst 2016 eine Trip zum Spinnfischen nach Marokko & suche dafür noch Mitstreiter.

Geplant sind 7 - 10 Tage vom 6.10. - 16.10.2016
Ich habe einen sehr fähigen, symapthischen Guide (englisch sprachig) aus Frankreich ausfindig gemacht der sich bestens auskennt im Land und sich um alles kümmert ab dem Punkt wo wir aus dem Flughafen in Casablanca raus kommen. Die Organisation der Flüge würde ich selbst übernehmen.

Auf dem Programm steht ausschließlich Uferspinnfischen im Atlantik, hauptsächlich auf Leerfish/Gabelmakrele (Lichia amia) die dort reichlich & in guten Größen vorkommen.
Darüber hinaus sind Bluefish, Wolfsbarsch, Amberjack, Bonito, Adlerfisch, African Pompano und teilweise auch Spanish Makerel als Beifang möglich...

Angelgerät ist selbst mitzubringen aber einen leichtere (20-50g) und eine schwere Spinnrute (bis ca. 100g) sollten reichen. Auf Wunsch kann auch Brandungsangeln organisiert werden, das würde ich bei bedarf nochmal separat abklären...

Wir werden mit Allradfahrzeugen bis weit in den Süden des Landes fahren. Außer traditionellen einheimischen Fischern gibt es dort keine Fischerei.
Teilweise wird gecampt da es an den abgelegenen Spots keine Unterkünfte gibt.
Da wir am Rande der Wüste fischen wird es nachts etwas kühler, das ist bei der Kleidung zu berücksichtigen.

Preislich liegt das ganze bei knapp unter 1000€ pP. für eine Woche. Alle Transfers im Land, Verpflegung & Unterkunft inklusive. Angesichts der langen Fahrtwege nicht allzu teuer meine ich...

Wer Lust auf ein Abenteuer und ernsthaftes Interesse hat kann sich gerne per PN melden:m

Evtl. würde ich im November o. Anfang Dezember noch einen Trip zum Wolfsbarschangeln mit dem gleichen Guide planen. Dann allerdings im Norden Marokkos... das ist gut ca. 250€ günstiger.
Nirgendwo soll die Chance auf richtig große Barsche von über 5kg besser sein als dort, es werden jedes Jahr auch welche von über 10kg gefangen...
Wer daran Interesse hat kann mich auch gerne ansprechen.

Der Süden reizt mich aber mehr, deshalb hat das in meiner Planung erstmal Vorrang 

Zum Schluß noch ein bisschen was zu mir, damit ihr wisst worauf ihr euch einlasst:q
Ich bin 35Jahre alt, fanatischer Angler und begeisterter Uferspinnfischer, habe bereits mehrfach erfolgreich Erfahrung mit dieser Art des Angelns gesammelt.
Nichtraucher & -trinker...aber nicht militant und ein netter Typ....
So, jetzt liegt's an euch:q

Grüße aus Berlin, Olaf


----------



## Krallblei (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Hi

Also ich hätte da Interesse. Allerdings der Preis meiner Meinung deutlich zu hoch.
Um die Jahreszeit gibt es Flüge (Hin u. Rück) für 200 Euro plus Minus. 

Und für den Rest rund 800 Euro Nee. Mietwagen (Jeeps) kosten nicht die Welt und Sprit ist spottbillig..

Mehr Infos über alles wären vielleicht nicht schlecht.. 

Ich liebe sowas.. aber ist ein Guide den erforderlich?
Mags eher auf eigene Faust.

Gruss


----------



## Salt (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Hey,

 so schnell hatte ich garnich mit einer Antwort gerechnet...

 Mehr Infos??? Was willst du denn genau wissen, ich dachte eigentlich ich hätte die wichtigsten Details erwähnt.

 Ein Guide ist natürlich nicht zwingend notwendig aber ich spreche kein Französisch und für maximale Erfolge beim ersten Anlauf ist es mMn. immer besser mit Guide.
 Und ich muss mich um nix weiter kümmern als ums Angeln, was ich bei nur einer Woche sehr angenehm finde.

 Zum Preis, der Flug ist da noch nicht mit drin, hab ich so nicht ausdrücklich geschrieben, stimmt...

 Bei über 1500km pro Strecke mit Jeep wird das aber auch dort nicht umsonst sein, kenne allerdings die dortigen Preise nicht. 
 Und der Guide will schließlich auch leben (und wahrscheinlich selbst nichts für den Trip zahlen, was ich nicht anders angehen würde als Guide) und er lebt schließlich in Frankreich & nicht in Marokko.
 Insofern finde ich das nicht zu teuer...aber klar, komplett selfmade kommt man billiger weg#6

 Für andere Ideen bin ich aber auch immer offen 

 Grüße


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Hi Salt
Erstmal, klingt diese Tour super interessant, ich koennte mir sehr gut vorstellen, da mitzufahren.

Nur, den Preis solltest du dir nochmal gut durchrechnen.
Mal angenommen, die Truppe ist 9 Tage unterwegs (6. Okt. Hin, 16. Okt. zurueck) so macht das bei 1000 Euro ca. 110 Euro pro Tag und zwar pro Person.
Wenn da 5 Mann mitfahren, sind das 550 Euro pro Tag und das fuer campen bzw. sehr einfache Uebernachtung im Beduinen Dorf (Hotels oder Angler Lodgen wirds dort wohl kaum geben), Boote sind auch nicht dabei, das treibt den Preis normalerweise ziemlich nach oben.
Ich nehme mal an, dass ein Jeep mit Fahrer und die Verpflegung dort auch nicht die Welt kosten werden und so teuer kann der Guide auch wieder nicht sein.
Was da pro Tag kalkuliert wird, ist wahrscheinlich um einiges mehr, als dort eine ganze Familie im Monat zum Leben hat.

Also, kurz gesagt, klingt super interessant, aber rechne das bitte noch mal durch und bleib unbedingt drann.

TL
Johannes


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Na wenn ihr gut Palos fangt, braucht ihr doch zum Essen nichts kaufen #6

Finde es eine coole Idee sowas zu machen, bin gespannt auf einen Bericht, falls denn was zustande kommt. Da unten haben sie bestimmt noch nicht so oft Kunstköder gesehen!


----------



## Salt (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Also den Preis hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht, das ist das Angebot des Guides bei einer Gruppe von 4 Personen.

ich hatte übrigens schon mal Kontakt zu einem Einheimischen Guide.....der wollte sogar knapp 80€ mehr pP.  wenn ich mich richtig erinnere....
Der jetzige Guide ist Franzose, lebt in Paris.....macht übrigens auch GT Trips in andere Teile der Welt 

Das das alles kein Schnäppchen ist ist mir schon klar aber aufgrund der langen Fahrtwege mit wenigstens 2 Fahrzeugen finde ich das auch nicht übermäßig teuer....
Kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen das wir zu  fünft plus Gerät & restliche Ausrüstung in einem Jeep sitzen.


----------



## Salt (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

btw. nochmal zu den Palos...
 was ich an Bildern gesehen hab sind die da wirklich der Hauptfisch. Wenn's läuft mehrere pro Tag und Angler zwischen 5 & 15kg und fast immer Kugelrund, nicht so oft mit eingefallener Bauchlinie wie im Mittelmeer:k

 Ü 20kg ist aber auch da nicht alltäglich...


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Ok, klingt für mich auf jeden Fall super interessant, ich mache eigentlich jedes Jahr ein bis zwei Angeltouren (bin erst letzte Woche aus Venezuela zurück, Bericht folgt in den Weihnachts Feiertagen, war der absolute Hammer), bleib bitte unbedingt drann, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, da mitzufahren.
Tl
Johannes


----------



## Sepp Meier (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Moin moin,

ich finde auch, dass das durchaus interessant klingt und würde mir auch überlegen mitzukommen. Habe mich jetzt mal ein bißchen mit dem Land auseinander gesetzt und lese irgendwie beim auswärtigen Amt, dass von Reisen in die Sahararandgebiete und insbesondere die Westsahara dringend abgeraten wird. Ist das nicht genau da, wo es hingehen soll? Wie seht ihr das? Vielleicht bin ich etwas ängstlich, kenne mich in dieser Ecke der Welt aber auch wirklich nicht aus


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Was meinst du mit der eingefallenen Bauchlinie?


----------



## Salt (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Auf die Frage hab ich schon gewartet|rolleyes

 Es stimmt, das Auswärtige Amt warnt (immer noch) vor Reisen in diese Gegend. Dieser Hinweis ist schon relativ alt und wurde wohl vergessen zu überarbeiten (ist aber nur meine persönliche Einschätzung)

 Es gab dort immer mal wieder vereinzelte Zwischenfälle mit Mauretanischen Rebellen die Marokkanische Sicherheitsposten angegriffen haben, da diese Gebiete 1976 von Marokko besetzt wurden.
 Es handelt sich bei diesen Rebellen *ausdrücklich nicht um Islamisten* sondern um Freiheitkämpfer.
 Die Ziele dieser Leute sind ganz andere als das, was man heutzutage aus Nordafrika durch die Medien Tag für Tag gewohnt ist.
 Übergriffe auf Touristen sind nicht bekannt und die Marokkanischen Sicherheitskräfte haben dort alles gut im Griff.
 Die Region um Dakhla ist zBsp. auch bei Surfern & Kitern sehr beliebt...wenn es dort für Ausländer wirklich gefährlich wäre, wär das bekannt.


----------



## Salt (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

@Scorp - mit der "eingefallenen" Bauchlinie meine ich das auf vielen Fotos von Leerfish aus dem Mittelmeer die Fische oft etwas "verhungert" aussehen...
 Kann auch daran liegen das sie kurz nach der Laichzeit gefangen wurden und dann leichter zu fangen sind...hab zu solchen Fotos aber nie die Jahreszeit abgeglichen.

 Die Fische die in Marokko gefangen werden (vornehmlich im Spätsommer) machen alle einen extrem fitten, vollgefressenen Eindruck:m


 Euch allen einen schönen 4ten Advent


----------



## broki (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Das tönt interessant. Sehr sogar.. Allerdings habe ich meinen ganzen Oktober in Sardinien geplant. Ich schau mir das mal genauer an. Ansonsten komm doch einfach nach Sardinien. :m Allerdings kann ich keine Leccia mit 15kg versprechen


----------



## SPUTNIK (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

coole Idee Spinnfischen in Marokko

dieses Jahr bin ich 3 Wochen september in Marokko !
2 Wochen strandurlaub mit familie und nebenbei brandungsangeln 
1 Wochen Spinnfischen in staudämme !!  süsswasser angeln in Marokko kann ich nur empfehlen.

wenn interesse besteht.können wir ein Angelurlaub nach südmarokko für 2017 organisieren.

ich komme aus marokko und lebe in Deutschland,kann französisch und mein muttersprache Arabisch.
ich kann Guide und übersetzer Spielen ( kostenlos,gratis,umsonst     ).

in südmarokko gibt kaum infrastruktur Kaum hotels !!! muss man zelten !
Wir können 10 Tage planen wenn interesse besteht !


Gruß
Cherkaoui


----------



## Krallblei (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Ana ana ana!

Ana maisch flus#q#q

assiff#d


----------



## hans albers (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

|kopfkrat.....


----------



## Krallblei (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Arabisch


----------



## broki (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Arabisch



Wow..


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Und heißt was?


----------



## glavoc (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

ich rate mal:
ich ich ich
bin knapp bei Kasse
Sorry

....richtig Krallblei? oder wenigstens in die Richtung?
lg


----------



## SPUTNIK (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*



glavoc schrieb:


> ich rate mal:
> ich ich ich
> bin knapp bei Kasse
> Sorry
> ...



Hallo


Richtig!   #h


----------



## hans albers (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

ach so...


deswegen die wutsmilies....|rolleyes


----------



## Salt (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Oha...hier is ja richtig was passiert|bigeyes

Für 2017 zu planen macht sicherlich mehr sinn...mein Kumpel ist für 2016 aus privaten Gründen auch raus, insofern wird es dies Jahr eh nix mehr denke ich...

@Sputnik - klasse Angebot von Dir#6 wo in Marokko geht's für dich dies Jahr hin?

@Broki - den ganzen Oktober in Sardinien|bigeyes beneidenswert!!!
vielleicht würde ich dich da wirklich mal für ein paar Tage besuchen kommen aber mein Herbst is auch schon fast ausgeplant...
btw. 6000er größe passt gut, würde ich auch so machen#6


----------



## SPUTNIK (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Hallo
3 Wochen september in Marokko !
2 Wochen strandurlaub in Moulay Bousselham, brandungsangeln und Spinnfischen ( Wolfsbarsch,Dorade,scholle und .....)
in Moulay Bousselham gibt auch Merja Zerga Brackwassersee Kann man gut Spinnfischen und mit Naturköder auf la lote (seeteufe) angeln .

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Moulay+Bousselham+14302,+Marokko/@34.8631881,-6.2976683,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0d0a2f821bd13e67:0x79751aab0baae7f4?hl=de


Dann 1 Wochen zelten in Barrage Al Massira  Spinnfischen    Blackbass bis 4 Kg und Zander   Auch Große Karpfen gibt es.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Barrage+Al+Massira,+Marokko/@32.4485517,-7.5696256,12z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0xda5931d8dc91d3b:0xac7e72822e2ec8ca?hl=de


----------



## Salt (1. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Klasse Programm für nen Familienurlaubz#6
Ich hoffe du berichtest ausführlich wenn du zurück bist.


----------



## Lorenz (3. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*



SPUTNIK schrieb:


> in südmarokko gibt kaum infrastruktur Kaum hotels !!! muss man zelten !



Das Auto kann man dort sicher nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen, oder?
Also in irgendeine Siedlung stellen, tagsüber spinnfischen und abends dort oder woanders am Auto campieren?


----------



## Salt (5. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Eigentlich fährt man mit dem Auto an die Spots, das steht also in der nähe und man is auch oft garnich in der nähe einer Siedlung.
Deshalb wird ja gecampt.


----------



## Lorenz (5. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*



Salt schrieb:


> Eigentlich fährt man mit dem Auto an die Spots, das steht also in der nähe und man is auch oft garnich in der nähe einer Siedlung.


Also zumindest wenn ich etwas selbst organisieren würde, dann müsste ich Stellen suchen bzw. gucken wie die recherchierten/gefundenen Stellen aussehen, wo man ans Wasser kommt etc. . Ich würde also auch Strecke machen wollen und mich tagsüber vom Auto entfernen; wenn das Restrisiko vertretbar ist.


----------



## Salt (5. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischen in Marokko*

Deshalb wollte ich ja auch jemand dabei haben der sich  da  ein  bisschen  auskennt  

Ich denke das das Gelände mehr Probleme macht (im Sand festfahren) als die Menschen da..
Falls man überhaupt mal jemandem begegnet wenn man erstmal 10km vom nächsten Ort weg is. Es gibt da ja kaum Siedlungen.


----------

